# Gutter access?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can always get it open.







































Getting it closed will be the trick! :laughing:























Sure doesn't look like a 3R to me.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

maybe they just run out of pipe

3 r .....ahhh it never rains in Southern Cal


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

captkirk said:


> maybe they just run out of pipe
> 
> 3 r .....ahhh it never rains in Southern Cal


No, it never rains in California. But girl, don't they warn ya? It pours, man it pours!


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

nothin that a crowbar can't fix, then, lots of duct tape.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> nothin that a crowbar can't fix, then, lots of duct tape.


And a BFH.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

you are speaking my language, my friend.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

i'd say a crow bar to inspect whats in there, a grinder to cut the lid off at the floor, and some 10-32 self tappers to make another set of screws to hang the lid back on...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

azsly1 said:


> i'd say a crow bar to inspect whats in there, a grinder to cut the lid off at the floor, and some 10-32 self tappers to make another set of screws to hang the lid back on...


 That is what I would do also.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I took a picture of this one at a local township building.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Are those conduits going to a generator? The ones with the LB's.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Are those conduits going to a generator? The ones with the LB's.


I do not remember I took that picture awhile ago.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

BIGRED said:


> I took a picture of this one at a local township building.



now THATS whats i call cute!

where are you located red?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> That is what I would do also.:thumbsup:


Unless I had a compelling reason to get into it, I'd just let that sleeping dog lie.:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Unless I had a compelling reason to get into it, I'd just let that sleeping dog lie.:whistling2:


That is what I would do also. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> That is what I would do also. :thumbsup:


I doubt that very much, Peter. 

Knowing you, you'd head right down to Home Depot, get three bags of concrete mix, pick up a Mexican on the way out of the parking lot, and_ bury the thing completely out of sight_. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I doubt that very much, Peter.
> 
> Knowing you, you'd head right down to Home Depot, get three bags of concrete mix, pick up a Mexican on the way out of the parking lot, and_ bury the thing completely out of sight_. :laughing:


480sparky - 2
Peter D - 0


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I doubt that very much, Peter.
> 
> Knowing you, you'd head right down to Home Depot, get three bags of concrete mix, pick up a Mexican on the way out of the parking lot, and_ bury the thing completely out of sight_. :laughing:


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> :laughing::laughing:


Welcome to the forum.

That is what I would do also.

:laughing: :laughing:

You got that right! :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> That is what I would do also.
> 
> ...


 You are starting like me now.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D-63
William1978-1


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> You are starting like me now.


You got that right. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Peter D-63
> William1978-1


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Concrete Saw, Jack Hammer, Shovel & BEER!


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I doubt that very much, Peter.
> 
> Knowing you, you'd head right down to Home Depot, get three bags of concrete mix, pick up a Mexican on the way out of the parking lot, and_ bury the thing completely out of sight_. :laughing:


I would do that, its a good idea


----------

